# No kits were harmed with this pen!



## soligen (Feb 5, 2011)

This is my first kitless pen. Make from PR MM to 24k then buffed. All threads made from aluminum. The tip is the Schmidt Cartidge Rollerball system that take FP ink. The clip is made from 1/16 SS rod.


----------



## JAZNCARR (Feb 5, 2011)

very pimp... I like it how did you get the clip in????


----------



## skiprat (Feb 5, 2011)

Very smart!!! Well done:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful job on this one Dennis !!!! Great design and workmanship . You have traveled lightyears in a very short time my friend . Great job on the clip too !!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice chops, Dennis! I see a very steady and deliberate improvement in each piece that you post. Nice lines, solid execution and looks like it would be fun to write with.

Very nicely done.


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 5, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 5, 2011)

That's a winner.  Well done.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Feb 5, 2011)

Dennis,

BRAVO!! That is wicked! I like it a bunch.

Are the aluminum threads glued onto the PR or how is it held in place?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 5, 2011)

Dennis that is just so not overdone with it"s  
classic lines...Bravo!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 5, 2011)

Well Dennis this pen has put you on a new level and I think you can stand toe to toe with some of the big guys on here now.  I am totally amazed at how far you have come in such a short time.  Puff that chest out and be proud.  You earned it.


----------



## CaptG (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice.  That is one great looking pen.  Job well done.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 5, 2011)

Well done Dennis! a great looking pen, great shape/lines and the clip looks fantastic,what do you think of the rollerball section.


----------



## navycop (Feb 5, 2011)

I wish I had an ounce of your talent.. I am still learning to do kit pens..


----------



## thewishman (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful, clean and classy!


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 5, 2011)

may be your first but with lines and a look like that, please don't stop.  beautiful pen


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 5, 2011)

You should be proud of that achievement.


----------



## gwilki (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautifully done, Dennis. Just perfect in all respects.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nicely executed! I am curious as well what method you used to secure the clip in


----------



## alphageek (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow... Excellent execution and color choices!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome work.


----------



## barkisini (Feb 6, 2011)

Very elegant and exceptionally well done!


----------



## soligen (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments.

Several people asked about the clip.

It is attached by pressint it into 2 little holes with a dab of epoxy in each. I made sure that the holes were drilled into the tenon on the end cap so there was enough material to support the clip stress.

ALthough there are caps on both ends, I completed both as closed end so the transitions are completely undetectable by feel.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 6, 2011)

Dennis, Very nice clean classic lines and very well executed.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful pen Dennis...It was a great pen to see in person too, very classy!


----------



## broitblat (Feb 6, 2011)

Two thumbs up for that one!

  -Barry


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 15, 2011)

Dennis,
Great job, I love it.  I saw your most recent post on clean threading and had to see your pen.  I like the way you thought through it.  The threading is well done and I'm a big fan of the clip.  Not enough time in the day, even when Steven gave me the how to about a year and a half ago....


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice, elegant line & shape on the pen.  Great kitless work.


----------



## soligen (Feb 15, 2011)

cnirenberg said:


> Dennis,
> Great job, I love it. I saw your most recent post on clean threading and had to see your pen. I like the way you thought through it. The threading is well done and I'm a big fan of the clip. Not enough time in the day, even when Steven gave me the how to about a year and a half ago....


 
The little divots I mention in the otehr thread dont show on the pic.


----------



## wizard (Feb 15, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful pen and well designed pen in all respects! Your work is inspiring. I got a metal lathe and need to push myself to go ahead learn to do threading and try a kitless pen. Thanks so much for showing. Regards, Doc


----------



## soligen (Feb 15, 2011)

GO for it wizard!! BTW, this was all done on a wood lathe


----------



## 76winger (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautiful pen and great design. You did it proud!


----------



## LandfillLumber (Feb 15, 2011)

Fantastic sir bring it to the meeting on the 13th if you don't sell/give it away.Beautiful.Victor


----------

